# Audi Service



## LeanneJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello, I wonder if someone could help. My TT needs a service and MOT. But as it is four years old its looking like it needs a cam-belt, and I got a quote from £720, thats not including the actual service or MOT. Would anyone know where I can get this done at a reasonable rate with a certified company.

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Leanne


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats well high for cam belt etc change.What area are you in?
cheers
jon


----------



## LeanneJ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm in Gravesend, Kent. I know its high, thats Audi for you!!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Stick to a good indy, I'm sure someone will be along in a minute with someone local to you-hope this helps Do a search for Dean at 4 rings, Maidstone
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum 

I believe that Dean @ 4 Rings is the best indy in Kent, drop the question in the MK1 forum, and I am sure some one will oblige!


----------



## LeanneJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Great, thank you, I will do that, Leanne.


----------



## LeanneJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks again to you both, have a good evening.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Weclome to the forum , check audis main website they are supposaed to be doing fixed prices for servicing and cambelt changes and they are alot cheaper than what you've been qouted.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

That price is definitely a rip off especially as the fixed pricing is on offer, as below link

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/owner ... icing.html


----------



## LeanneJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, I know I did actually check the website, and saw their standard prices, but my car is four years old in the beginning of April, does that make a difference?


----------



## LeanneJ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got Deans details, http://www.4rings.co.uk/ thanks guys, hopefully he'll be able to help, and be a lot cheaper!!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> I believe that Dean @ 4 Rings is the best indy in Kent, drop the question in the MK1 forum, and I am sure some one will oblige!


Delete this post for the bleeding obvious'ness of it  
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

southTT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Forum
> ...


I had not seen your post until after I had completed mine


----------

